# Nissan Xtrail accelleration problem



## Ravie Kasi (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello

It starts with jerks when the car is idle or waiting at a traffic light as if the engine is going to die off!! When accellerator is pressed, instead of moving, the engine slows down. Even when the accellerator is pressed to the maximum. The car just doesnt move. The paddle feel tights and as if something is blocking the fuel flow!!

Very dangerous when over taking another car. I need to keep on tapping on the accellerator to get going. It just doesnt allow me to press the accellerator continuosly. 

When to the mechanics. They couldnt rectify the issue. Changed the throttle but problem still exist. 

Any thoughts on this.? Truly appreciate it..

Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Change the Crank and CAM sensors. (assuming your xtrail is an early model T30)


----------



## pixiedrinks (Dec 9, 2011)

hi, 

i am also experiencing this issue. It happens after idling in D when sitting in traffic, some times the revs slowly drop to a point where the engine feels like its going to die, then when you go to take off it doesnt go and the engine bogs down.

its a 2003 T30 xtrail (ive only had it for a few weeks). can anyone else confirm that the crank and cam sensors need replacement? is there any other way to test these sensors to confirm?

or is this problem related to something else?

any and all help is appreciated as I spend a lot of time driving in the traffic

thanks in advance


----------



## jamiegrace33 (2 mo ago)

Have had the same issue and have replaced cam/crank sensors, vvt solenoid, clean and tested maf sensor, new plugs. And still hesitates until 3500 4000 rpm. And throws crank circuit code. But keep the revs up it will go. I think it has something to do with vvt on intake cam. HHHEEELLLLPPPP.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi...i'm no mechanic but i do the basic maintenance on all my vehicles the past 20-30 years and somethings are very easy for yourself to do at home if you have some basic tools and patience.
I replaced both the Cam and Crank sensor (as suggested above by Aussietrail). This was on my 2006 T30 Xtrail/ canadian model. You may want to pay a mechanic to do this , but try to Youtube a few videos on HowTo and see if you are capable/save some money.
Have your spark plugs been changed? often dirty/fouled spark plugs will give you the symptoms you described. 
- One thing many vehicle owners Never do is replace or clean ther PCV Valve. I either buy a new PCV valve or remove my old one every 3 months and clean it out with some type of automotive spray/fluid cleaner. Gasoline or brake cleaner fluid should be fine. Keep in mind, the Xtrail has a cheap fragile plastic pcv valve. 
I cracked mine taking it out earlier this year, ended up getting horrible blue metallic smoke when i reinstalled it. Ended up buying a new pcv valve for $30. Same plastic crap, just new. 
Read this and see if these symptoms relate to your rough running Xtrail.... 7 Bad PCV Valve Symptoms (and Replacement Cost)
It is a relatively cheap little part that many vehicle owners will probably never replace in the lifetime of owning their vehicle. Most vehicles it is an easy part to get access too and just requires the right size wrench or socket to turn it off . Best to replace it if it has been on the car for many years. 
- two other things you can do yourself is to clean your map sensor and throttle body. But you have to be very very careful especially with the Xtrail's electronic throttle body. You can easily damage it. 
You may want to pay your mechanic to do these two items .


----------

